# Crisis? What crisis? There´s no mood for crisis in fast growing and prosperous Sao Paulo!



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

All photos by forumer tchello, showing a new ( among many) business districts in Sao Paulo. The one in this thread is called Itaim.

The amount of new constructions and development in Sao Paulo is impressive. The city is constantly changing.






























































































































































































New Santander Bank headquarters U/C ( the one in blue glass)










Brand new People´s Park:














































Nice residential buildings:


















































































:cheers:


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice....beautiful city


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Truly magnificent, I've always wanted to visit Sao Paulo. Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## faialense (Feb 21, 2007)

Well, I guess you don´t see this in Dubai or Ryadh...:



















:cheers:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

The Tchello takes good pictures 
is full of them by Skyscrapercity 
Borini and always with these ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Magnificent, amazing indeed! Very nice pics :cheers:



faialense said:


> Well, I guess you don´t see this in Dubai or Ryadh...:


like those


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Maria Theresa said:


> Crisis? What crisis? There´s no mood for crisis in fast growing and prosperous Sao Paulo!


Say that to the millions that live in slums in Sao Paulo :bash:


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

wow really beautifulkay:


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

seattle92 said:


> Say that to the millions that live in slums in Sao Paulo :bash:


millions in slums? :hahaha: :weird:


----------



## sul_mp (May 28, 2007)

seattle92 said:


> Say that to the millions that live in slums in Sao Paulo :bash:


Haha. Funny!

As I know the things aren't good at US! And as I know in USA there's millions of very poor people, and it seems that it's growing this part of the population, but in Brazil it's decreasing. Sorry. We are the future. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Great thread. Sao Paulo is just AMAZING! One of the richest cities in the World!!!!
:banana:


----------



## pokistic (May 8, 2007)

Super nice photos. But such a stupid title.




> Record job losses, factory cutbacks and the biggest drop in exports since 1991 signal expansion in the fourth quarter of 2008 probably stalled. The country may be in its first technical recession


*>>>*Brazil’s Economy Comes to Standstill as Exports, Output Plunge*<<<*


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

beautiful

Brazilians just keep proving my point - they are the hottest ppl on the planet


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Sampa is amazing...


----------



## jennifer68 (Dec 25, 2008)

sul_mp said:


> Haha. Funny!
> 
> As I know the things aren't good at US! And as I know in USA there's millions of very poor people, and it seems that it's growing this part of the population, but in Brazil it's decreasing. Sorry. We are the future. :lol: :lol: :lol:


But why only posting the best of your city ? and not the global life ? a mix of every districts ? when i take pictures of paris, i walk in the rich, in the "normal" and in the poor districts for posting showing a global image, but people of south america and africa wants to show us just the must the best ! its not fair !


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

jennifer68 said:


> But why only posting the best of your city ? and not the global life ? a mix of every districts ? when i take pictures of paris, i walk in the rich, in the "normal" and in the poor districts for posting showing a global image, but people of south america and africa wants to show us just the must the best ! its not fair !


Come on...We hate when americans ( specially them ) come and tell us: "Where are the slums?"...Oh..We can say:
Search for them in Detroit, in New York streets, in Los Angeles or Washington DC suburbs (ah, Washington suburbs!!!)...They are there for a long time but they just don't show them to the world. And particularly now, with this growing economic crises up there, they may grow, and grow and grow...And we know that Paris, London, Rome have porverty, you don't need to show them to us


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

Noooo, noooo, thread cannot take this way! It's about to discuss the beautiful photos, that are awesome by the way. You can add these great photos with other millions from this enormous city. 

About slums, well, If people are really interested about slum in Sao Paulo, ok we have one slum called "Favela do Heliópolis", go to google and search for it. What city in Latin America doesn't have slum? Do we really need to show our disgrace? Do United States and other "developed" countries display their disgraces aswell? Why should we display it? When it's to make a social critic, ok, I agree, but in a forum like this, it's not the case. And another thing, we became famous for slums because of some movies that depicted the reality of these communities that are a problem all over the World, but because one or two movies, do we really need to be stigmatized with it? For you to have an idea, our slums are not even in the list of the most populous and bigger of the World! 

It's just like Colombia, because of some famous drug dealers, all colombian citzens became "drug dealers". Give me a break, please.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^^^ I agree....
We have many poor districts in Brazil, but many rich parts also. 50 millions people are rich or high middle class in this country. Show slums are not fair also.


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

This area is being fully renovated, and a new mall is U/C. It´s called Vila Olimpia.


----------



## Leo10Rio (Jan 3, 2008)

Geoce said:


> ^^^^ I agree....
> We have many poor districts in Brazil, but many rich parts also. *50 millions people are rich or high middle class in this country.* Show slums are not fair also.


OK. I'm brasillian and i love Brazil too, but I would never tell a lie like that..


----------



## lfernand (May 28, 2008)

In capitalism always will exist poverty. Since things dint start fair and all the things we need or simply use have a limit and there are billions of people in the world wanting everything.

The poverty may looks worst in some places, but poverty will always be poverty, that means the suffering in any cases is really significative. Thats the truth in whole world, in some places more and in some places less, but the suffering is there.

I live in Brazil and for those that have a good condition is an excelent place to live.


----------



## Rudiero (Mar 6, 2008)

Love SP.


----------



## pokistic (May 8, 2007)

Looks like a very nice residential area. 

I have a question. If most people in Brazil are becoming prosperous, and the majority are of mix and black, then why do most of these people in the photos tend to look more White European? Is there a lot of discrimination going on? Are there a significant number of rich blacks or Middle Class?


----------



## Guther (Nov 24, 2008)

Racial Census of São Paulo (2000):
White (68,0%), Brown (mixed) (25,0%), Black (5,1%), Yellow(asians) (2,0%) e Amerindian (0,2%).

For your questions... I don't know, but i think discrimination insn't something normal in São Paulo. The city is very multicultural.

Here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/São_Paulo#Demographics
I cannot say if the cotent is reliable.


----------



## Kreiven (Dec 29, 2008)

OMG! Maria Theresa, what you talking about?

I'm Brazilian and love my country. I'm from Sao Paulo. But come on, we know that we have a lot of poverty here.

What they said is true, Brazil is like a "BelAfrica". We have a little Belgium inside a big Africa. You just show a part of Sao Paulo, which is the richest city in our country.


----------



## Kreiven (Dec 29, 2008)

pokistic said:


> Looks like a very nice residential area.
> 
> I have a question. If most people in Brazil are becoming prosperous, and the majority are of mix and black, then why do most of these people in the photos tend to look more White European? Is there a lot of discrimination going on? Are there a significant number of rich blacks or Middle Class?


No, the majority aren't mix and black, but white. The Census above is right.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Maria Theresa has a obsession with lame "pseudo-nouveau rich" neighborhoods.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Kreiven said:


> What they said is true, Brazil is like a "BelAfrica". We have a little Belgium inside a big Africa. You just show a part of Sao Paulo, which is the richest city in our country.


Don't be soooo exaggerated...


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

seattle92 said:


> Dammm, then i guess i've no chance with brazilian chicks


:lol::lol::lol: Don't worry...Despite some here hate the USA (because that old shit of "capitalism explorations" as if money had homeland...), but the majority have the Americans in great consideration. In fact, Brazilians are one of the few Latin Americans (if not the only one:lol::lol::lol wich really like the American people and don't lose our time thinking you are trying to dominate the world. And yes, you may have chance with Brazilian chicks ( or dudes, if u like it:lol::lol::lol. But never forget: Here the "thing" is usually HOT. We do like to make it well and we are very pride of the nick Latin Lover. If you come, be prepared to...tooooooooooooooo much! We don't forgive failures in this area!


----------



## Guther (Nov 24, 2008)

^^^^^^

:eek2: :lol:




> OMG! Maria Theresa, what you talking about?
> 
> I'm Brazilian and love my country. I'm from Sao Paulo. But come on, we know that we have a lot of poverty here.
> 
> What they said is true, Brazil is like a "BelAfrica". We have a little Belgium inside a big Africa. You just show a part of Sao Paulo, which is the richest city in our country.


Don't be so dramatic, the worst part of Brazil is better then the best of Africa.
And the best part of Brazil isn't so good then Belgium. ( in HDI)


----------



## Kreiven (Dec 29, 2008)

^^^^^^^^
Hahahaha nice post! (for Pegasus)




"Don't be so dramatic, the worst part of Brazil is better then the best of Africa."

Have you ever been in South Africa? Its a nice place! Like Sao Paulo. Of course I'm not talking about ALL the country, but just the rich parts... Compare with brazilian northeast...


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> :lol::lol::lol: Don't worry...Despite some here hate the USA (because that old shit of "capitalism explorations" as if money had homeland...), but the majority have the Americans in great consideration. In fact, Brazilians are one of the few Latin Americans (if not the only one:lol::lol::lol wich really like the American people and don't lose our time thinking you are trying to dominate the world. And yes, you may have chance with Brazilian chicks ( or dudes, if u like it:lol::lol::lol. *But never forget: Here the "thing" is usually HOT. We do like to make it well and we are very pride of the nick Latin Lover. If you come, be prepared to...tooooooooooooooo much! We don't forgive failures in this area*!


mg: atta boy:lol::lol:


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> :lol::lol::lol: Don't worry...Despite some here hate the USA (because that old shit of "capitalism explorations" as if money had homeland...), but the majority have the Americans in great consideration. In fact, Brazilians are one of the few Latin Americans (if not the only one:lol::lol::lol wich really like the American people and don't lose our time thinking you are trying to dominate the world. And yes, you may have chance with Brazilian chicks ( or dudes, if u like it:lol::lol::lol. But never forget: Here the "thing" is usually HOT. We do like to make it well and we are very pride of the nick Latin Lover. If you come, be prepared to...tooooooooooooooo much! We don't forgive failures in this area!


:lol:

Like i said before, i'm not american

And i've already been to Brazil, but only to the northeast


----------



## Guther (Nov 24, 2008)

Kreiven said:


> Have you ever been in South Africa? Its a nice place! Like Sao Paulo.


Yeah a nice place... for whites. South Africa is like that guy thought of Brazil. The discrimination is absurd there.

Edit: Ok. Maybe I was exaggerated.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

^^A litte bit. Namibia is nice too


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

seattle92 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Like i said before, i'm not american
> 
> And i've already been to Brazil, but only to the northeast



...well, let's put some lights here...I don't know where you were born, but I can tell you that if you were born in Argentina the chances to be happy with a Brazilian girl (or dude) are a little bit remote (...you know, that thing of soccer). If you are from Spain the chances are not so good too in these days because the stupid Spanish airports authorities are sending back to Brazil even the legal Brazilians wich arrive at Baraja ( Last year Brazil adopted the reciprocity politic in our airports and the thing seem to be over but...). If you come from Italy...well Italy is furious with the politic asylumn that Brazilian Government gave to an italian leftist condemned for 2 murders there in the 70's...Cesare Battisti...If you come from Japan or China...well they are famous here for they...you know...small...( Brazilian chicks and ""
"dudes do not like small...u know...)

The rest of the world usually fall in Brazilian "Hoooooooot" climate!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Next time try to come to Central, Southeastern and South Brazil. You'll see a little bit different country, closest to the developed world ( and of course, with the always present favelas in some cities, but not in all of them!)


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Liberdade by Tchello
































13










14










15










16










17










18










19










20










21










22










23










24










25










26









46










47










48










49


----------



## Jorge M (Jun 11, 2008)

Kreiven said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> Hahahaha nice post! (for Pegasus)
> 
> 
> ...


Don't generalize. The capitals of the northeast are all beautiful and modern cities.


----------



## Kreiven (Dec 29, 2008)

^^

Yes, the capitals... how about the rest? Poverty, misery...


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Jorge M said:


> Don't generalize. The capitals of the northeast are all beautiful and modern cities.


You know what I mean: Economics.


----------



## Jorge M (Jun 11, 2008)

Kreiven said:


> ^^
> 
> Yes, the capitals... how about the rest? Poverty, misery...


Not only the capitals... well, you're still generalizing...


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

foadi said:


> sao paulo look so modern. is it very expensive city? i would like to visit but dont have much money. can i get studio apt in city for like r1500/mo in nice part city?


If you mean for rent, I think you can...


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> If you mean for rent, I think you can...


kewl. wat about r1000?


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Butantã neighborhood by Tchello


----------



## princeofseoul (Jun 8, 2004)

rmello said:


> why is it so difficult to foreigners to deal with Brazil? You give the impression that u are afraid of Brazil, it seems that foreigners(not all) have difficulties in accepting that Brazil is improving, that Brazil is getting better.


Because the women look hot, the beaches are beautiful, the mountains are gorgeous, and the cities look amazing. No wonder everyone wants to be shown the most shabby parts .. so they can feel a bit better about their own spot.


----------



## Cedar Teeth (Nov 15, 2008)

^^
Nobody here has a problem with Brazil.
What people have a problem with are those retarded titles.
If you make a thread with a title like this one, you are just asking for bad replies.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

^^ Yep. The title of this thread is dumb. But this is a dead issue.


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

^^ I love the pix of Butanta, it seems to be a very nice area.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I was crazily awed by secondary Brazilian metropolis e.g. Recife, Belo, even smaller secondary ones like Florianopolis, and now when I looked at Sao Paulo huhhhhhhhh


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Butanta area looks nice... parks especially


----------



## rmello (May 11, 2007)

Cedar Teeth said:


> ^^
> Nobody here has a problem with Brazil.
> What people have a problem with are those retarded titles.
> If you make a thread with a title like this one, you are just asking for bad replies.


Ok, I know the title is not helping, but even in threads with common titles, some people appear to ask for the favelas' pictures. Why don't they do this with China, Philippines, Indonesia, even South Africa? Do you believe that there are less "favelas" there than here? I am sure not.

I am not justifying the title, but I cant see anything that serious about it. I am used to this kind of titles, it is Maria Teresa's style, she always exagerates things. The best thing is not giving importance or even laugh at it, sometimes Maria Teresa's titles are really funny and creative!:lol::lol:


----------



## PsychoBabble (Apr 4, 2008)

I love Brazil...go forth and prosper...pay no attention to these silly trolls.


----------



## Bruno_BL (Mar 29, 2007)

*THIS IS THE FUNNIEST/SADDEST THREAD EVER*


Lets go to the facts:

*1*- Angry people that still don't understand Maria theresa.. (yes her thread titles makes me angry too)

*2*-Brazilians that don't know about their own country, others who knows but doesn't accept critics, others who knows and accept critics, but doesn't accept the brazilians who doesn't accept critics... :nuts:

*3*-A portuguese saying "northeast" is the most interesting part of Brazil (Brazil is too big, hard to decide which part is bad or worse, if it is about the beaches, SC state has a bunch of good beaches. So probably he doesn't know anything about the "others part of Brazil")


I understand both points, and no one is wrong, Brazil is all of what you saw in this thread, richness and poverty, both living together, side by side, Brazil is a big country, it has as well a bunch of rich people as a bunch of poor people, but STILL the middle class is the most common class here.

*seattle92* has said that middle class has not a good standard of life, maybe not in the regions he visited, but well i live in a good region, my family is considered middle class to brazilian standard, and i live very well here, we have about two cars, three houses (one on the beach), and i study in a private university, how can i complain about my life? i would be lying and being very UNFAIR if i say that i dont have a good standard of life, and i would be being selfish at same time, how could i complain if there's a bunch of poor people who dream about being in my position in the whole world.

Other thing, i hope everybody read this.. get used to Maria theresa, her threads are like that, she is "crazy" for luxury and this bunch of things that i don't really care, and many of you probably don't too.

Brazilian big cities (for exception of some ones) are expensive to live in, the public transport is not very good, and traffic jaws are very common.

I am being realistic, i consider myself to be very nacionalist, but common, it is ok to show both sides of my country, i dont have shame from the bad parts, and i take as one of my responsabilities to be a good citzen, do my work, pay my taxes fairly, and hope for a better world.

*In my opinion, and now this is just MY opinion, it is better to live in an average city in Brazil, not a big one, neither a very small one.*

Well that's all i had to say, i hope some people think before generalizating a whole nation, principally a big nation with more than 5.000 cities, and i mean generalizating in both sides, the good ones or the bad ones, as i said, Brazil has both sides.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Parisian Girl said:


> Definitely needs more photos ASAP!





RonnieR said:


> I'm also waiting.


^^ U guys didn't have to wait very long now did u!? ^^ :tongue4: :lol::lol: 

Thx for all the great pics! 

I luv Sao Paulo!!! :banana:


----------



## Claudio Lacerda (Dec 30, 2007)

Butanta is one example of the districts of São Paulo. Of course there are a lot of poors districts, but let´s show the best of São Paulo.

Great pics!!


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

coolllllllllllllllllllllllllll!


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Bruno_BL said:


> *seattle92* has said that middle class has not a good standard of life, maybe not in the regions he visited, but well i live in a good region, my family is considered middle class to brazilian standard, and i live very well here, we have about two cars, three houses (one on the beach), and i study in a private university, how can i complain about my life?


This could be a philosophical discussion of what middle class means 

As an european i see middle class as an average. There are the rich, there are the poor, and there's an average between them.

Just like i know the average brazilian doesn't live in Barra da Tijuca (another Maria theresa thread), i suspect that the average brazilian also doesn't have 2 cars and 3 houses (one on the beach)...

Maybe this is just a diferent way to look at what middle class means, probably for you middle class it's way more rich than the average people.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Leo10Rio said:


> Right, but actually, acording to Fundação Getulio Vargas, 15 % are from A and B classes ( around 28 million ), A + B + C are 51,9 %, and 1 % is rich
> 
> http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/folha/dinheiro/ult91u429888.shtml
> 
> The country is better.. and maybe in some 20 years we will see more than 50 million in this situation



Another guy put this link here, when they were debating the 'middle class' topic.

"To FGV, a family is considered middle class (class C) when monthly income is between $ 1,064 and U.S. $ 4591."


The link points that in Brazil middle class is a family with monthly income between 433€ and 1866€.

My point here is not that middle class people in Brazil have a bad standard of life. 
My doubts are that with this income people can live so well has some of you guys say. I just find hard to believe that this 1000€ middle class families live in those fantastic São Paulo districts that Maria Theresa shows here.


----------



## augustomm (Jun 5, 2008)

seattle92 said:


> Another guy put this link here, when they were debating the 'middle class' topic.
> 
> "To FGV, a family is considered middle class (class C) when monthly income is between $ 1,064 and U.S. $ 4591."
> 
> ...



You're right about it.
This middle class (class C) could not afford to live in those kind of places.

But the problem is that I wouldn't consider rich a family whose income is above R$ 5000/month. I've got a lot of friends whose monthly family income is above R$ 10000 and they're not rich at all.
Just as an example, the starting salary of a federal highway policeman is more than R$ 5000. It's ok for brazilian standards but not rich.

Here in Brazil we got used to consider poor only the nearly miserable ones.
Because they were and still are too many yet.
But if you go to some favelas and some other poor neighbourhoods you'll find many families with an income above R$ 1000/month.


cheers,


Augusto


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

foadi said:


> kewl. wat about r1000?


Well, I don't live in SP ( I live in Brasilia), but I think you can find ap for rent at that price, yes...monthly of course.


----------



## rmello (May 11, 2007)

seattle92 said:


> Another guy put this link here, when they were debating the 'middle class' topic.
> 
> "To FGV, a family is considered middle class (class C) when monthly income is between $ 1,064 and U.S. $ 4591."
> 
> ...


you were right when you said that Brazilians tend to call "middle class", people who are above avarage, but it is wrong to compare the income of Brazil to the the one in EU, just by a simple monetary convertion. For example, food here in Brazil is way cheaper than in Europe.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

rmello said:


> you were right when you said that Brazilians tend to call "middle class", people who are above avarage, but it is wrong to compare the income of Brazil to the the one in EU, just by a simple monetary convertion. For example, food here in Brazil is way cheaper than in Europe.


Of course. No debate there, that's why i said that i don't have doubts that an average brazilian family with 1000€ income has a good standard of life. In Europe it would have a lot of dificulties. 

And even in Europe there're a lot of diferences. Remember that even inside the EU, there are places where the minimum wage is around 100€ (Bulgaria) and other around 1500€ (Luxemburg). The cost of live are also completly diferent obviously 


Bottom line is, it's hard to describe what is middle class. Even in the same country, diferent people can have diferent opinions.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

seattle92 said:


> Bottom line is, it's hard to describe what is middle class. Even in the same country, diferent people can have diferent opinions.


That it is true...


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

seattle92 said:


> Of course. No debate there, that's why i said that i don't have doubts that an average brazilian family with 1000€ income has a good standard of life. In Europe it would have a lot of dificulties.
> 
> And even in Europe there're a lot of diferences. Remember that even inside the EU, there are places where the minimum wage is around 100€ (Bulgaria) and other around 1500€ (Luxemburg). The cost of live are also completly diferent obviously


Found some interesting data about this subject. Even in the EU, when the cost of life is taken in account, the gaps beetwen the countries in terms of minimum wage, became much smaller. 
Even so the diference between Bulgaria and Luxemburg is disgusting hno:. Let's hope things get better for those new EU members.


BG- RO- LV- SK- LT- EE- HU- CZ- PL - PT - SI- ES - EL- MT - IE - UK - FR - BE - NL - LU
112 137 228 232 267 278 285 329 334 497 567 612 681 700 1148 1321 1336 1357 1462 1610 - Nominal Value

232 245 351 381 388 390 418 460 469 588 736 753 768 837 1160 1183 1239 1268 1316 1532 - Purchasing Power Parities


Conclusion, it's very hard to compare diferent countries


----------



## Bruno_BL (Mar 29, 2007)

seattle92 said:


> This could be a philosophical discussion of what middle class means
> 
> As an european i see middle class as an average. There are the rich, there are the poor, and there's an average between them.
> 
> ...


Well, my family is in this average, and i'm considered of the C class.
It all depends of the city and region that you live.
By the way, you just visited the northeast right?
Things in touristics cities such as Natal, Recife or Salvador get much more expensive than an average city that has not that bunch of touriss, just like my city.
Other point, the interior cities of northeast are usually very poor, but in the whole Brazil, middle class is still higher than ANY other.



seattle92 said:


> Another guy put this link here, when they were debating the 'middle class' topic.
> 
> "To FGV, a family is considered middle class (class C) when monthly income is between $ 1,064 and U.S. $ 4591."
> 
> ...


You got the point.
I don't live in those regions, i dont think i need to live in those "perfect" regions that you see on this trhead...
I like of beaches... how can i live in são paulo??? :lol:
Some beach cities are very crowd and full of tourists (these ones are quite expensive to live, so i prefer just visiting them)
But i have a beach house in a very small city(but stil a cool one and an amazing beach.), you can buy earth there for about 10.000 U$, and build a pre-modeled house with the same price. (and yes, it will be enough to have a cool summer vacations)
I'm not talking that middle class can live in luxury, i'm talking middle class can live quite well here in MOST of the cities, considering that Brazil has more than 5.000 cities, and honestly nobody needs luxury to be happy.


----------



## lfernand (May 28, 2008)

Sao Paulo's life's cost is way higher than Brazilian cities standard.


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

Bruno_BL said:


> *...I understand both points, and no one is wrong, Brazil is all of what you saw in this thread, richness and poverty, both living together, side by side, Brazil is a big country, it has as well a bunch of rich people as a bunch of poor people, but STILL the middle class is the most common class here.*



I think you got it right, Brazil is a mix of everything and it’s very difficult to pass judgments, 
also it’s very refreshing to see how understandable you are being here... kay:


----------



## MedCage1 (Dec 18, 2007)

Cedar Teeth said:


> Nao. O GDP de SP é 225 bi.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_by_GDP



Metro area São Paulo 400 Bi


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Higienópolis District


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Higienópolis District???

Tipo... higiene?


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Bruno_BL said:


> You got the point.


I got your point


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

seattle92 said:


> Higienópolis District???
> 
> Tipo... higiene?


Exactly.

Higienópolis = City of hygiene. Very weird name.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics ^^ some of those buildings in that area looks great


----------



## Cedar Teeth (Nov 15, 2008)

MedCage1 said:


> Metro area São Paulo 400 Bi


Estado de SP 318 Bi :nuts:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Brazilian_states_by_Gross_Domestic_Product


----------



## Bruno_BL (Mar 29, 2007)

Enzo said:


> I think you got it right, Brazil is a mix of everything and it’s very difficult to pass judgments,
> also it’s very refreshing to see how understandable you are being here... kay:


Thanks


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Thx for the photos!  Nice neighbourhoods.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Neighborhoods of Sao Paulo are great :cheers: waiting for more pics -please-


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Cedar Teeth said:


> Estado de SP 318 Bi :nuts:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Brazilian_states_by_Gross_Domestic_Product


Wikipedia has his problems 

It says there that São Paulo has a GDP per capita of 7,867$, and then says Latvia is a comparable country. But Latvia has a GDP of 14000$. 
It's just... the double


----------



## DBertrand (Jul 19, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Sao Paulo kinda looks like the New York of South America, only much more relaxed and green


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

next


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Subway again


mopc said:


> IT'S ALIVE
> 
> LINE 4 OPENED TODAY
> 
> :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Under construction



mopc said:


> More renders of the extension of line 5, part of which is already under construction
> 
> Source: www.sistransp.com.br


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Subway



mopc said:


> Vila Prudente line 2 by Lro AC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Baneneiro (Dec 17, 2010)

Sao Paulo :drool:


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

São Paulo is AWESOME!


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Sao Paulo is amazing


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

New mall opened in November


xavarreiro said:


> Granja Vianna mall , se lanzo pronto hoy .


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Nica mall of granja viana


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Enjoy



Marcio Staffa said:


> *Projeto Nova Luz
> Visão e Diretrizes Urbanísticas*
> 
> http://www.novaluzsp.com.br/files/20101117_NovaLuz_PMSP_SMDU.pdf
> ...


----------

